# Streaming diagnostics...



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

None else know this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a neat tip. Just tried it for in home streaming. These are statistics being shown:

Video Bitrate - Looks like transcoded video bitrate. Looks like fixed bitrate at least for in home streaming.
Resolution - Looks like the transcoded video resolution. Fixed at least for in home streaming.
XC Bitrate - ?? Slightly lower than Program Bitrate number.
Program Bitrate - ?? Always 2nd highest number. I assume this is dynamic bitrate of the original recording.
DVR Bitrate - ?? Always the highest number by far. Seems like this may be the total bandwidth/bitrate possible by current network connection to DVR.
Health - Varies from 75 to 100 for me during in home streaming.

I'd be curious to see postings by those who have trouble streaming what their numbers are showing. I took a snapshot and cropped just the stats part:


----------

